# My Cutting Board with stainless steel bowles.



## Michael J.R. (Jun 19, 2022)

Made of German Oak (also made some of American Walnut) lamellas, waterproof glued.
Size 50 x 50 x 5 cm.
With cutouts for stainless steel bowls or plates to collect cuttings or waste.
7 silicone feet fastened with stainless steel screws.
Surface coated with 4 layers of hardwax oil for stairs/woodenfloors.







Clear plain design without juice groove for easy removing and avoid sticking of cuttings in the groove.
Board is two years in use, just wiped with a damp cloth after cutting. Grinded and reoiled when needed, up to now twice per year. Looks like new afterwards.


























*WARNING TO COPIERS:* Such a Cutting Board is highly appreciated as gift by friends, neighbors, relatives and other cadgers. I do have a long “me too” list.
Furthermore: some Owners tend to come from time to time with their boards asking “can you grind and reoil mine pleaaaaase? Yours looks so nice and new”. Very often together with their kitchen knives asking for sharpening.
So better make sure to hide your board when made one for yourself. 
Cheers, Michael


----------



## PeopleoftheSun (Jun 19, 2022)

This is a great concept, and very well executed. I dig it.


----------



## Naftoor (Jun 19, 2022)

This is a pretty genius concept! 


Now that we’ve all seen it, I take it you’re offering to mill our boards in a similar fashion?


----------



## Michael J.R. (Jun 21, 2022)

Thank you very much for the kind reactions to my humble woodworking!  
Greets, Michael


----------

